# Cougar Pic



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I checked my trail cam on saturday and got a picture of this cat. this camera is 400 yards of of a major interstate.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cougar*

Nice.... :lol: Big ol eyes look like a couple of headlights. Nice picture.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Cougar*

hard to see a cougar in the picture


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Cougar*

It does appear to be a cougar. its not out of the norm for them to be near population centers at this time of year. they get stressed and hungry, just like bears and search far and wide for relief. keep the camera there and see if you get a better shot. thats cool though


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats pretty crazy having two big eyes gloing at you. nice thanks for sharing it with us. hope you get a better pic of him.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gee it's too bad you don't have the camera that shoots 3 1/2 " buckshot when vermin walks by.... :twisted:


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a bob cat to me. The eyes look like a couple of flashlights. Cool!


----------

